# customisation de la pomme rétro-éclairée



## fistantk (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, pour mon premier message sur le forum je vous fait partager ce que j'ai créer:   



(A l'aide d'un film opaque, mais qui devient transparent lorsque la pomme est rétro-éclairée.)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de mentionner le nom du magasin où j'ai acheter mais bon je vous le donne on me corrigera si j'ai fait une erreur .
J'ai acheté le film transparent dans le magasin Dalbe, je n'ai malheureusement pas garder la référence mais le produit ressemble à cela :


(Etant très logique lorsque j'ai reproduit le dessin comme vous le voyez sur l'image, je me suis rendu compte que c'était à l'envers )

Ma méthode: J'ai un peu tout testé à par au cutter car le mien était défectueux (avis aux amateurs). Donc j'ai reproduit la pomme comme vous pouvez le voir sur l'image mais à l'endroit , j'ai ensuite découpé au ciseau et enfin appliqué sur mon mac comme un sticker.

Je vous montre le résultat:







Je n'ai testé que la couleur verte après je ne sais pas quel résultat vous aurez avec d'autres couleurs ou produits
Biensur tout ceci est complètement inutile


----------



## marc-book (26 Décembre 2009)

Trop fort 
sinon y a Macbidouille.com .. quoique, c'est un peu plus costaud 
Bienvenue Fistank (humm.. ça veut dire quoi "ank")


----------



## fistantk (26 Décembre 2009)

Tu va te marrer mais je me suis trompé en tapant le pseudo  ^^. Je voulais mettre fishtank (bocal en anglais)
Et j'ai oublié de dire que le produit valait environ 5euros!


----------



## Batou2aix (2 Avril 2010)

Oua... Vraiment pas mal en vert aussi 
Beau travail mon gas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

D'échappement.


----------

